

Facebook ends 'Places' feature - kno
http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/08/25/7472945-facebook-kills-places-check-in-feature?gt1=43001

======
daned
They're just changing it so location information becomes integrated into all
the other types of posts rather than being it's own thing.

Makes sense, the old way felt like they were trying to graft foursquare onto
facebook.

------
sudonim
It takes guts to end an ailing feature. Even with the feature struggling, it
probably had more monthly active users than what success at a startup looks
like to most of us.

On the scale of facebook, it was clear that they weren't getting the traction
that foursquare has. It always felt like a me-too feature. I doubt that this
is the last location play that facebook will make. Im looking forward to
what's next.

------
ashleyw
I don't think most people got it. They'd tag themselves as at "Home", "In
bed", "At Paul's house :)", etc.

------
joshmlewis
Ah that sucks for the business downtown I saw had a big, new check in with
Facebook Places sign made. It was well done too. Ha.

